
ReMarkable: The paper tablet for people who prefer paper - pedrokost
https://getremarkable.com/
======
delish
Can one write apps for this? I see its operating system is "Codex, a custom
Linux-based OS optimized for low-latency e-paper."

Edit: I see on their FAQ this question-and-answer:

DO YOU PROVIDE THE REMARKABLE WITH A SDK FOR CUSTOM DEVELOPMENT? The
reMarkable will not initially ship with an officially supported SDK. We might
however release an unsupported SDK for best developers.

What defines a "best developer"?

------
devnonymous
Hmm looks interesting. I'd love to see a video of an actual prototype.

I have a boogie board sync and while I enjoy it because of the feel of writing
just like on paper, the contrast keeps me from using it for everything. The
boogie board sync is an awesome doodling and brain storming tool though.

I'd love it if this actually delivers on it promises - even at the full price.

~~~
sandsmark
The device in the videos is an actual prototype, an engineering verification
sample from our ODM. And all the apps are real, functional apps.

There's no CGI in the product movie, we don't want to show anything we can't
deliver.

~~~
devnonymous
To be completely honest, I'm ready to pre-order if I see a real person (not an
actor) show off the device, talk us though the features (for example, compare
it side-by-side a kindle and boogie board sync) and show it off in a regular
natural lighting condition.

It needn't be perfect. Most potential early adopters here would understand
that the software might not be ready for prime-time but with a device such as
this, you'd need a more 'real' presentation than a marketing video if you
expect pre-orders -- at least IMHO.

~~~
sandsmark
The marketing laws in Norway are pretty strict, so doing side-by-side
comparisons I'm not sure if is something we can do.

I have some videos of myself when we first got the livesync to work last
summer, but I'll have to discuss if I can post them publicly. The issue is
that we don't want to show functionality we can't deliver, and there's some
other really neat functionality visible that we might not have the time and
resources to include in the initial release. It's also on a much earlier
prototype, so we might have to film something new for it to be representative
of the device.

But tbh. it is mostly something I want to do personally for street cred, the
pre-orders are going way, way better than intended already.

And lastly, only the people in the intro and outro are actors, I'm sure my co-
workers will take it as a compliment that people confuse them with
professional actors. :-)

~~~
devnonymous
> The marketing laws in Norway are pretty strict, so doing side-by-side
> comparisons I'm not sure if is something we can do.

Ok sounds reasonable.

So I'll be honest here, I _really_ am hoping this is all that you claim it to
be, but since I've followed what is considered the current state of the art, a
bit, I feel skeptical.

As someone who would love to have this (I _know_ I don't want a tablet, I
don't want apps, I want a book... that I can read and I scribble on, just
digital, dammit!), I _want_ this to be true and your video hasn't convinced me
yet. That's all :-)

Basically I'm hoping for something that you can get me from 'super-cool-me-
want' to 'here-take-my-money'.

Wish you the best. I'll be watching you guys.

------
LordWinstanley
_Yawn!_ —yet another one to file under "Product doesn't actually exist"

I'm taking pre-orders on robot unicorns which shit gold bars, if anyone's
interested. I don't actually have them in stock yet, but I've designed a slick
looking website.

~~~
sandsmark
I'm interested in your product and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.
Pls do the needful.

